# Form 80 Question 15 National Identity Numbers



## Anshu (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I am new to the forum.
I recently received the invite for visa subclass 190. To speed up the process, I want to fill form 80 beforehand incase the CO asks for it. There is a question - Do you currently have or have you ever had the national identity documents or numbers.
I am not sure if I have to mention numbers of my country of origin (India) or other countries as well. I have TFN of Australia , should I mention it.
Also, the problem is, I had SSN of USA. But I lost it and never bothered to apply for new as my work permit also got expired. I am not sure if I have to mention it as I do not even remember my SSN. Please guide.

Anshu


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

A TFN is not a national ID card.

US people should be able to tell you if a SSN is one.

Regards to India if you have a national ID card put that number in. My husband's home country had a national ID number so we included that number.

You should mention all countries you have a national ID card for.


----------



## chaofahn (Apr 16, 2014)

Anshu said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the forum.
> I recently received the invite for visa subclass 190. To speed up the process, I want to fill form 80 beforehand incase the CO asks for it. There is a question - Do you currently have or have you ever had the national identity documents or numbers.
> I am not sure if I have to mention numbers of my country of origin (India) or other countries as well. I have TFN of Australia , should I mention it.
> ...


I'm not sure about India, but in my wife's case, everyone in her country has a National Identity Card and on these cards they have a number.

What do people over there use to verify people or do things like open a bank account? Car Licences? Healthcare Card? Perhaps you could also use your passport too.

In any case, it's best to ask the folks at immigration or your case officer. Good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, an SSN is a national identity card.


----------



## escaladores (Jan 20, 2016)

*TFN national identity document or not?*

Hello,

Is there any consensus on whether an* Australian Tax File Number should be included as a National Identity Document*?

I am the applicant, and received my TFN many years ago and haven't used it since (and have no apparent record of it). Anyone know how to recover a lost TFN?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

escaladores said:


> Anyone know how to recover a lost TFN?


Ask the tax office.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

escaladores said:


> Is there any consensus on whether an* Australian Tax File Number should be included as a National Identity Document*?


The TFN is just a number, not really a document, so not really suitable.

You only really need it to give to an employer so you get taxed correctly.

It may be on payslips, end of year income summary from your employer etc.
It will be on every letter that the ATO send to you.


----------



## escaladores (Jan 20, 2016)

JandE said:


> Ask the tax office.


Is a TFN considered to be a national identity document for the purposes of the application?


----------



## ahamidkhan2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

Anshu said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the forum.
> I recently received the invite for visa subclass 190. To speed up the process, I want to fill form 80 beforehand incase the CO asks for it. There is a question - Do you currently have or have you ever had the national identity documents or numbers.
> I am not sure if I have to mention numbers of my country of origin (India) or other countries as well. I have TFN of Australia , should I mention it.
> ...


Dear If you are Indian resident and applying from India, as a Indian citizen, then NIC (National Identity card ) number is the number they are asking you. If you have had issue a national ID card in the past , you have to put that numbers in the boxes, and be remember you have to provide attested photo copy of that document as a evidence.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

escaladores said:


> Is a TFN considered to be a national identity document for the purposes of the application?


Looking at Border https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/What-documents-do-you-need/identity-documents, the identity documents include a photo.

A tax file number is very unlikely to be an identity document.

Some countries tax documents are, but they have photo and signature.

An Australian Tax File number does not confirm your identity.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Australia does not have a national ID card or number.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

escaladores said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any consensus on whether an* Australian Tax File Number should be included as a National Identity Document*?
> 
> I am the applicant, and received my TFN many years ago and haven't used it since (and have no apparent record of it). Anyone know how to recover a lost TFN?


The question actually says "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)"

I included my Australian TFN and Canadian SIN when I completed form 80. I'd rather include more information than less.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I did just read this on Wikipedia: "Australian law specifically prohibits the use of the TFN as a national identification number, and restricts the use of the TFN to tracking individuals for filing income taxes, superannuation contributions and receiving state welfare benefits"

Not sure how accurate it is, however, the ATO says:



> Tips to keep your TFN safe
> 
> Don't carry your TFN in your purse or wallet or store it in your mobile phone.
> Don't share it with friends (including on social networking websites).
> ...


In other words, do not give it out to much.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You never give your TFN put to anyone except employers, banks, Centrelink etc.

If your TFN lands in the wrong hands people can lodge fraudulent returns on your behalf and then you are in all sorts of trouble with the ATO proving that it was not you.

A TFN is not a national ID card.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree that it's not a national ID card, however the question asks about social insurance numbers and I considered it to be equivalent to that.since that's what the Canadian SIN would be.


----------



## escaladores (Jan 20, 2016)

Great! Thanks for this, I will not worry too much about it then and wait to see if they ask for it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

After many years away I returned to Australia, my employer asked for my Tax File Number but I could not remember.

I decided as previously suggested "Call the Tax Office".

I can not remember exactly but they *would not* give me my number, I ended up calling a previous employer that found it for me.


----------

